# >>>>A Joke Break---This ones for you Chris <<<<



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

* Life before the computer*

An application was for employment
A program was a TV show
A cursor used profanity
A keyboard was a piano!

Memory was something that you lost with age
A CD was a bank account
And if you had a 3 1/2 inch floppy
You hoped nobody found out!

Compress was something you did to garbage
Not something you did to a file
And if you unzipped anything in public
You'd be in jail for awhile!

Log on was adding wood to a fire
Hard drive was a long trip on the road
A mouse pad was where a mouse lived
And a backup happened to your commode!

Cut - you did with a pocket knife
Paste you did with glue
A web was a spider's home
And a virus was the flu!

I guess I'll stick to my pad and paper
And the memory in my head
I hear nobody's been killed in a computer crash
But when it happens they wish they were dead!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Good one Cat, times change b*ut not memories.*


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I am just courious what things will look like in another 50 years.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Soylent green....


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I reciently was listening to a report on a new drug that stops aging. In 20 years you will be able to live to 500 and if it works as planed there may be no limit.

How I do not think this counts if you fall into a canyon, get shot, etc.

Anyhow..did not mean to change the topic...just thought I would mention it.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

We better start practicing better birth control habits NOW.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

No kidding...but tell me, who wants to live forever ??


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Really ! so we should start building more old folks homes too.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

youngdon said:


> We better start practicing better birth control habits NOW.


You are so right there Don!

Dave fantastic thank you!


----------

